# induction vs. t-8



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I've used high bay induction fixtures that look like the shape of dome shaped metal halide 400W-1000w fixtures, but only in instances where replacement labor cost was very expensive. The price difference was so much higher, it was very difficult to show the ROI. 

Performance difference out of the box may not be hugely different, but it's doubtful the long life and reduced labor cycles of the induction will be enough to justify the extra cost in the eyes of most customers. However, if you have a "big picture" customer who looks at lifetime ownership cycles, it may be a good fit.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

My bosses hate induction, mainly because it's a dead technology and you won't be able to find a replacement ballast for X and Y fixture because the company is gone.

There's probably a reason why nobody's interested in induction.

A T8 ballast will be found.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

kaboler said:


> My bosses hate induction, mainly because it's a dead technology and you won't be able to find a replacement ballast for X and Y fixture because the company is gone.
> 
> There's probably a reason why nobody's interested in induction.
> 
> A T8 ballast will be found.


Actually, it's far from a dead technology. It's probably being pushed now more than in its history.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

*Induction has never been stronger!*

To say Induction lighting is dead is ridiculous and absolutely wrong. The US Dept of energy just released a report touting induction as one of the most underutilized technology in the lighting world. Everyone in the know is well aware that the opposite is true because demand has never been stronger. 
Link to report: http://www1.eere.energy.gov/femp/technologies/eut_induction_lighting.html

Induction lighting has never been more popular and companies like Grainger, Rexel, Graybar and other large electrical supply companies are getting into the market.

As far as getting replacement parts is very easy and there has never been more places to get products. The Warranty is a manufactures warranty not from the reseller. So only deal with a company that will provide you with documentation and manufacture information. 

I do agree that you need to deal with a reputable company that has time in the market. There are several new companies that think just by opening up a webpage they can be in business. They don't realize that there are many sourcing challenges as well as issues in funding projects. in many cases they just want the money up front and hope like hell that actually get what they order from China. 

We have been in business for over 3 years and have an excellent supply channels. 

Induction is here and costs 1/2 as much as LED and lasts twice as long.

*Joe Pozak, Principal 
Innovative Induction Lighting, LLC
+1 (859) 620-0705
Skype: jpozak*
www.innovativeinductionlighting.com or www.GetIIL.com
2010 Catalog Link


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I get quotes from Joe, and Joe knows his stuff. 

As a matter of fact Joe, I need to firm up some details on that parking garage I emailed about a week or so ago.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

I am just another misfit lighting geek! We do have some pretty damn cool lights though!
Now we are building fixtures here in the good Ol'USA!:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> and Joe knows his stuff.


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

There are lots of T5 hi bay lights that I put in body shops and warehouses that provide a butt load of light. The last one a paint shop, the owner wanted to be able to look at an interior car panel and see what kind of screw driver he needed without a flashlight and he was very impressed with the lighting I put in. All T5 ho.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


?

:blink:

he may not make the stuff in his garage, but he can answer all of the questions I need answered. :thumbsup:

And if anyone should know whether or not induction is a dying technology, he's one of the ones who should know. Si?


----------



## shineretrofits (Oct 28, 2010)

jpozak said:


> To say Induction lighting is dead is ridiculous and absolutely wrong. The US Dept of energy just released a report touting induction as one of the most underutilized technology in the lighting world. Everyone in the know is well aware that the opposite is true because demand has never been stronger.
> Link to report: http://www1.eere.energy.gov/femp/technologies/eut_induction_lighting.html
> 
> Induction lighting has never been more popular and companies like Grainger, Rexel, Graybar and other large electrical supply companies are getting into the market.
> ...


Fully agree, over 50% of our company's business is now induction for outdoor applications such as parking lots, garages, floods, sports facilities etc because it makes more sense than HID/HPS/T8/T5/LED for larger wattage fixtures in terms of cost, energy savings, light output, longevity, etc. For interiors though I would also agree with Lighting Retro that if you have easy access to the fixtures, T8/T5 make more sense monetarily as it is still a form of fluorescent like induction is.


----------



## Runion Energy (Aug 17, 2011)

Lighting of the future is Plasma Lighting we will have retrofitkits and fixtures within the next few months and they will be afforable when compared to other products check out information at www.runionenergy.com


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Runion Energy said:


> Lighting of the future is Plasma Lighting we will have retrofitkits and fixtures within the next few months and they will be afforable when compared to other products check out information at www.runionenergy.com


I don't see it happening. The life span ain't there yet, not even close from what I've read.

FWIW, Fiber Optic lighting looks like the "big thing"

IMO


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> I don't see it happening. The life span ain't there yet, not even close from what I've read.
> 
> FWIW, Fiber Optic lighting looks like the "big thing"
> 
> IMO


I've seen it used in conjunction with daylight harvesting, but oh so costly to install. I don't see it unless it's new construction. 

unless it's another version you speak of....


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

greco said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like opinions on high bay induction lighting. We are lighting up an area and I am leaning towards high bay T-8's. Do you have an opinion on either?
> 
> ...


Induction is basically a high energy density CFL lit up using RF energy without cathodes. With what we have now, the lamp depreciation over life is comparable to old school metal halide losing about 50% from new to dead. Inside the glass capsule is the same mercury vapor fill and the capsule is coated internally with the same phosphors used for CFLs. 

Physically, 4' fluorescent system involves hanging something comparable in size to a 42" LCD TV laid down flat. Usually not an issue for high-bay. They have a rated life of 30,000 to 40,000 hours and less than 10% decay over the useful life. Space permitting, they're a great choice. 


If you can afford the space, go with 4' linear system all the way, either 54W T5 or 32W T8. 



Around here, the city uses a bunch of induction lighting in urban street lights, which look like inverted lava-lamps. 

This is purely my subjective personal opinion, so its probably not of great value but...
the induction lighting gives off light comparable to 3500K CFL. Color rendition is better than HPS and it feels less harsher than metal halide. It's as if there is a 100W CFL inside the globe, but a CFL of that wattage isn't really practical.


----------

